# Lawn Cam



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Anyone else ever get the urge to have a camera dedicated to look at their lawn....like a sleeping toddler? I've been on vacation a week and my lawn could be green, brown or purple for all I know. But it's too weird to text my neighbors and ask for a pic of the lawn :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

:blush: +1...Yep, I have a problem.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Just get some security cameras. Kill 3 birds with 1 stone. Security/kid watching/lawn watching.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkV is correct. But a few guys have this with the secondary purpose as home security.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

My co-worker's lawn, that I renovated 2 years ago, has a camera pointed right at it. Lately he has been showing me the video of it at work. I think he is doing it to rub it in since he knows mine is dead.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> My co-worker's lawn, that I renovated 2 years ago, has a camera pointed right at it. Lately he has been showing me the video of it at work. I think he is doing it to rub it in since he knows mine is dead.


Hahaha


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkV said:


> Just get some security cameras. Kill 3 birds with 1 stone. Security/kid watching/lawn watching.


Agree. Here is a thread. :thumbup:


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Ditto


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Agree.


When is the live 24x7 youtube feed of your lawn coming out


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Spammage said:


> :blush: +1...Yep, I have a problem.


 :lol: I check on mine a few times a day. :thumbup:


----------

